# The Haunting (1963) music by Humphrey Searle



## Niah2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello folks,

This video is a suite of the score to the film The Haunting by composer Humphrey Searle. It appears that a proper score album was never released so the only thing that's out there is this suite I've found on Youtube.



I remember seeing this on late night TV when I was a kid and really being mesmerized by the atmosphere of the film.


----------



## cuttime (Jun 15, 2021)

This really is one of my favorite films and scores. If the last time you saw it you were a child, then I invite you to view it again through an adult's eyes. I think you will find quite a few things that may have passed you by. I think some of those things may have passed the censors in 1963, too.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 15, 2021)

cuttime said:


> This really is one of my favorite films and scores. If the last time you saw it you were a child, then I invite you to view it again through an adult's eyes. I think you will find quite a few things that may have passed you by. I think some of those things may have passed the censors in 1963, too.


Cool ! Great to see someone with the same appreciation for this film and score. Really excited to watch it again as soon as I find some time.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally re watched this film again, what a great joy !


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 20, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> This video is a suite of the score to the film The Haunting by composer Humphrey Searle. It appears that a proper score album was never released so the only thing that's out there is this suite I've found on Youtube.
> 
> ...



This seems like something that Record Store Day should get on top of! There would be a market, I bet.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 20, 2021)

Good luck getting any kind of full release. Searle’s score is lost. But great composer and great score. Lots of interesting orchestral effects used in a then innovative way. Searle was a serial composer and there is a handsome set of his symphonies available.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 20, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Good luck getting any kind of full release. Searle’s score is lost. But great composer and great score. Lots of interesting orchestral effects used in a then innovative way. Searle was a serial composer and there is a handsome set of his symphonies available.


That's too bad. 

I will check out his other works, thank you for your post.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 20, 2021)

...and yes some really interesting orchestral textures in this score.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 21, 2021)

There is one recording that features the intro to Hill House... It seems slightly re worked but it's a great performance.


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 21, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> There is one recording that features the intro to Hill House... It seems slightly re worked but it's a great performance.


Great !

Also, loving his symphony no1


----------



## oboemaroni (Jun 21, 2021)

I love The Haunting! Shame to know the score didn't survive.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 26, 2021)

Glad to see this score getting some appreciation, one of my favorites


----------



## Niah2 (Jun 27, 2021)

Edited my initial post to replace my initial YT link since it was taken down by YT.


----------

